# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Kobaltallergie - Artikel

## Leontien

*Wat is kobalt?* 
Kobalt is een metaal dat in kleine hoeveelheden in de gehele aardbodem voorkomt. Op sommige plaatsen is de concentratie zo hoog, dat het loont om dit door middel van mijnbouw te winnen. Kobalt wordt in grote hoeveelheden gebruikt in de metaalindustrie, onder meer voor het harden van staal en andere metaallegeringen. 

*In welke producten komt kobalt voor?* 
Kobalt kan in minimale hoeveelheden overal worden aangetroffen; zelfs in ons dagelijkse voedsel en in ons bloed zitten zeer lage concentraties kobalt. Deze ‘natuurlijk’ voorkomende kleine hoeveelheden spelen geen rol bij uw allergie; ons lichaam heeft zelfs een minimale hoeveelheid kobalt nodig als onderdeel van vitamine B-12. 
Van belang zijn die producten waarin kobalt in grotere hoeveelheden is verwerkt. Vaak zijn dat metalen voorwerpen waarin ook nikkel of chroom is verwerkt, zoals metalen sieraden (kettingen, oorbellen) en sommige metalen gereedschappen. Uit hoogwaardige gouden of zilveren sieraden komt meestal geen kobalt vrij. Verder zit kobalt soms in vloeistoffen die gebruikt worden voor het galvaniseren, in sommige drukinkten, in cement en wordt het gebruikt als pigment bij het pottenbakken.

*Hoe ziet allergisch contacteczeem door kobalt er uit?* 
Allergisch contacteczeem door kobalt veroorzaakt een rode jeukende uitslag op plaatsen waar contact was met kobaltbevattende voorwerpen. Soms zijn er ook blaasjes te zien, of wordt de uitslag nattend. Vaak gaat de aandoening na enige tijd schilferen. Kenmerkend zijn de rode huidafwijkingen onder een (goedkoop) metalen kettinkje, of een nattende uitslag die ontstaat rond de gaatjes waar de oorbellen worden aangebracht. Eczeem van de handen kan door contact met kobalt ontstaan, maar meestal spelen bij handeczeem verschillende andere factoren mede een rol (zie de volgende paragrafen). Ook kan het contacteczeem op andere plaatsen voorkomen; soms ontstaat door wrijven in de ogen een uitslag op de oogleden door kobalt dat door de handen daar is aangebracht.

*Wordt mijn eczeem geheel veroorzaakt door contact met kobalt?* 
Hoewel zeldzaam, is het inderdaad mogelijk dat uw eczeem geheel veroorzaakt wordt door contact met kobalt. Toch komt het regelmatig voor dat eczeem blijft bestaan of alleen maar iets beter wordt wanneer u contact met deze stof goed vermijdt. Dat komt omdat eczeem vaak meerdere oorzaken heeft. De meeste mensen met een kobaltallergie zijn ook allergisch voor de metalen nikkel of chroom. Meestal zijn het deze metalen, niet het kobalt, die verantwoordelijk zijn voor het eczeem. Dit komt omdat de drie metalen chroom, nikkel en kobalt vaak samen in allerhande producten voorkomen (legeringen). 
Naast allergie kan irritatie meespelen, bijvoorbeeld door contact met water, zeep, afwasmiddelen en dergelijke, of door de kou. Daarnaast kan eczeem ontstaan als uiting van een erfelijk bepaalde aanleg tot eczeem, en soms tot astma en hooikoorts. Het is altijd zinvol om kobalt zo goed mogelijk te vermijden, maar dat zal dus helaas niet altijd tot volledige genezing van uw huid leiden!

*Hoe kunnen allergische reacties worden voorkomen?* 
Het vermijden van alle contact met kobalt zou het simpele advies moeten zijn, maar in de praktijk blijkt dit niet altijd even gemakkelijk. Zoals eerder werd opgemerkt: het gaat erom hoeveel kobalt er vrijkomt uit de voorwerpen, waar u mee in aanraking komt. Ook gaat het erom hoe het huidcontact is met de kobaltbevattende metalen voorwerpen: kortdurend op een droge intacte huid, of langdurig op een huid die nat is door vloeistoffen, of zweet. Het kortdurend vasthouden van munten terwijl de huid van de handen niet beschadigd of ontstoken is, zal zelden problemen geven. Ook zijn metalen deurkrukken e.d. zelden van belang voor uw eczeem. 

*Hoe weet ik welke producten veilig zijn?* 
In de praktijk gaat het er vooral om alert te zijn op de metalen voorwerpen waar u mee omgaat. De kwaliteit (hardheid) van deze voorwerpen is daarbij van belang. Harde roestvrijstalen voorwerpen, zoals bestek, zijn meestal veilig, terwijl zachtmetalen voorwerpen verdacht kunnen zijn. Voordat u sieraden aanschaft, is het verstandig altijd naar de samenstelling en kwaliteit van het product te vragen: hoogwaardig goud of zilver is veilig.

Bron: Nederlandse Vereniging voor Dermatologische en Venereologie

----------

